
How the Russia investigation looks from Moscow - reitanqild
https://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21731882-hyperventilating-about-vladimir-putin-infuriates-russian-liberals-it-has-led
======
ericand
This article was eye opening for me.

"For [Russians], it is maddening to watch the news organisations they so
admire building Mr Putin into an all-powerful Bond villain, thereby elevating
his stature... The aim of Mr Navalny’s campaign, by contrast, is to show that
the king is naked, not to dress him up in armour."

------
rdtsc
> This was confirmed by the Russian foreign ministry. BuzzFeed updated its
> story, but did not take it down.

Is that why Trump fans call this kind media "Fake News". It could have been a
mistake (an unnamed government official said...), but refusing to take it
down, after they knew it was untrue probably goes into PR and "fake"
territory.

> But the investigation of Russian intervention is not just a disgrace, it’s a
> collective eclipse of reason, it’s lunacy.”

Interesting perspective. I never quite thought about it, but now wonder what
do other countries think about "the Russians" PR campaign. Russians make fun
of it, do West Europeans, Indians, Chinese, Australians, Africans, South
Americans believe it?

> [from the comments] The Democrats got their noses bent so out of shape over
> losing the election, that they've wasted a year chasing Russian shadows
> instead of organizing a credible opposition to Trump. As a result, their
> opposition has been ineffective.

I've been saying the same for a while. There have been plenty of anti-Trump
marches, lots "Russia" articles. Google, Facebook and Twitter are bent out of
shape trying to filter out fake news. (Wonder if they bumped BuzzFeed down a
few notches since deliberately spread misinformation, I am not betting on it).
Certainly a lot of energy and time spent. But why isn't there something more
constructive, like say take back "the jobs" narrative or any attempt to bring
back the people from the Rust belt states which were key for the election.
Well I take that back, they tried something, but it's kind of a lame attempt
and it hasn't really been noticed by anyone: [https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2017/8/3/16084132/de...](https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2017/8/3/16084132/democrats-trade-schumer-china-trump) and they sound
like Trump (Well because Trump really took the best part of Democrat's message
right under their noses and ran with it).

